# HO Drag Racing!!!!



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Sat. April 24th, Skippack, Pa. Is anyone interested?? Let me know!!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Sure what are you doing. Is it a mail in your cars? Lendell


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

The East Coast HO timing association ( ECHO t/a ) will be running class eliminations, with some bracket racing. We're working on the classes, alot of the guys want to run some stock classes, like Tjet, JL/AW/AFX, AW/AFX 4gear, and inline. We will probably include some modified classes. Any input on classes will be welcome! I wanted to get an idea of how many guys would be interested. I will have more info later as things progress.

Jim Sgrig


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I would mail you two cars for stock or super stock t-jet.I would like to see the rules for these class. lendell


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

fordcowboy said:


> I would mail you two cars for stock or super stock t-jet.I would like to see the rules for these class. lendell


Lendell,
I will let you know as soon as we decide on the classes to be run.

JS


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Classes are in!!!
Bone/box stock Tjet:
Must be completely stock, including wheels, tires and brushes. Tweeking is allowed ( brush & spring tension etc. ). Tires may be trued. No wheelie bars!

Modified Tjet:
Mods allowed are brushes, skinny slipon silicones. Wheelie bars allowed!

Stock AFX:
Slipon silicones and wheelie bars. "Original" AFX chassis must have the 6+ ohm green tip motor. Mag Trac must have the 14.5+ ohm red tip motors.
JL/AW chassis are permitted in this class as well.
These chassis will compete together in the class.

Stock 4 Gear
Same rules as Stock AFX

Stock Inline:
Any inline motor chassis. Slipons and wheelie bars. ( pick a good one guys! )

Door Slammer:
Diecast bodies, inline chassis with hotstock motors. Any axle,gear, tire combo allowed. Must not weigh less than 58 grams. Lead weights will be permitted.

I will be posting more info with address to location soon. Ask any & all questions!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Where is Lansdale? I think there is about 3 in Pa.

Thx Gonzo


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Here are the classes in detail. The address is at the bottom of the post for the Mapquest & GPS users.


APRIL FOOL FUN RUN 2010
Saturday April 24

Classes:
• 100% stock t-jet- copper bottom chassis, original axles, stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow original stock wheels and tires. NO hotrod or truck wheels or tires. No wheelie bars or any anti lift devices. Original stock copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. NO added weight to chassis or bodies. Any injection molded hard plastic screw mounted bodies allowed. NO resin, vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21 grams.
• Pro stock t-jet- (formerly TJ/S t-jet stock)- original copper bottom chassis. Stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow double flanged plastic wheels and stock width slip on silicone tires allowed. Original copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. NO braids or shunts. Wheelie bars allowed. Hard plastic injection molded and resin cast, screw mounted bodies allowed. NO vacuum formed cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21 grams.
• TJ/M t-jet modified Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes, any gears, any wheel and tire combination. No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"
• AFX/S AFX & MagnaTraction Stock armature, per (i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. NO Ultra-Gs.
• 4G/S+D (Stock and Dragster) Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. NO Auto World chassis or bodies at this time.
• I/S inline stock This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets, and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO Wizzard or SlotTech cars.
• D/S door slammer 5.5 ohm armature allowed (hot- stock motor). Polymer motor magnets, pickup shoe braids allowed. Shunts allowed. Any motor brushes, gears, wheels and tires. DIE CAST BODY minimum of 57 grams 
• Fray style t-jet- FRAY stock rules apply with the addition of wheelie bar may be added.
• CAR SHOW Car Show. This will be considered a class and treated as such. You may enter two (2) cars $2.00 each. Cars will be judged by any one with a pit pass. Cars must be entered by the end of qualifying. The winner will be chosen before racing resumes. Winning car must make a complete pass from start to finish on the drag strip. 
Saturday APRIL 24 2010
BLUE COMET MC 
4042 Mensch Road
Skippack PA 19473
Doors open 8 am, Qualifying at 10:30 am
Anyone wishing more info can inquire at: [email protected]

1/64 scale 1/4 mile 40' overall length, WIZZARD drag strip

pit pass $5.00
entry fee per car $2.00
2 entry per racer per class limit


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Just a few weeks away, please come out and support the event. If you've never been to an ho drag race it's quit a treat. Come out and see for yourself, even if all you want to do is watch ( watching won't cost you a thing) see a 70 mph t-jet for yourself. Not sure where your cars fit in just bring your box and if there's a demand accommodations will be made. We'll appreciate any and all support


sjracer


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the bump Darryl!!

If anyone has any questions, don't hesitate to contact me!!


----------

